# MB E250 Diesel beats out Prius



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought this was an interesting story of the MB E250 Diesel beating out the Prius in a civilized side by side drive.

Which would you rather drive?

Go diesel!:thumbup:

http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/news...rius?src=rss&dclid=CI_g14Dl6b0CFYjCOgodt0QA_Q


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know why they are even comparing the two. Different league entirely.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

glangford said:


> I don't know why they are even comparing the two. Different league entirely.


It's somewhat of a jab at Prius. The car is purpose built for mpg's whereas the E-class obviously is not. I'm sure in city only driving the Toyota would best the E-class by a wide margin.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

+1^! Give the little atomic cockroach its due -- it was wildly popular and is an absolute must have for the committed "greenie" to have parked in a prominent place at their office -- of course that has suffered recently as the Tesla's have begun to take over the Green Flag and become the vehicle of choice for the faithful. Still you have to hand it to Toyota they have not stood still and have modified the line to fit the perceived need. Of course I would much rather drive the M-B, but if I were primarily driving in the city -- the Prius (or better a full electric) would be my ride of choice for economy.:thumbup:


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

True economy would take into account price of fuel. I presume a Prius uses reg unleaded. The most sensible comparison is cost per mile driven. Using $3.58/gallon for diesel (going rate in south Texas) and 40 mpg, this works out 8.95 cents/mile (3.58 divided by 40=.0895) for the 335D. Typical econobox getting 31 mpg and paying $3.40 for reg unlead is exctually higher at 9.12 cents/mile

Not a Pruis person but being reasonable here ..... If it is damn near a tie then Prius likely wins on a cost per mile basis. I don't know what a real world highway mpg is for Prius or i would have computed the $/mile ratio.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My wife's Lexus CT100h has the same drivetrain as and weighs about the same as a Prius but not the same EPA ratings. It may be less because of the original market for this car being Europe. They may have designed the gear ratios etc. for the European fuel economy cycle, which differs from the EPA one. She gets 50-55 mpg routinely which is just like a Prius. Its a bit more luxury and sporty than a Prius and she loves it. It even has a "sport mode" that changes the shift points, power management, and handling (CT100h's apparently have a suspension management/geometry that make them corner better than a standard Corolla/Prius platformed car).

PL


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

First of all,I'd never get within 100 yards of a Prius.As for diesels...I've owned the E350 Bluetec and have taken long test drives in both the E250 and the 535d.And,as you can see,I own the 328d.Taking all things into account...including price (I'm still waiting for a winning lottery ticket)....I'd first choose the 328d,then the 535d and lastly the E250.I firmly believe that the 535d is well superior to both *my* Bluetec and the E250.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

BB_cuda said:


> If it is damn near a tie then Prius likely wins on a cost per mile basis. I don't know what a real world highway mpg is for Prius or i would have computed the $/mile ratio.


When considering ownership costs (beyond the initial purchase price) - maintenance, repair, depreciation, insurance, registration, etc. - the Prius would definitely have more favorable numbers.

Regarding real world highway mpg for the Prius, Consumer Reports' own fuel economy tests show 55 mpg highway for both Generation 3 Prius models they tested (a 2010 Prius Four and a 2013 Prius Plug-In Advanced).


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Only thing with the Prius is that I can't even remotely in the least see that thing as being "fun" to drive.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

GreekboyD said:


> Only thing with the Prius is that I can't even remotely in the least see that thing as being "fun" to drive.


+1 Thats my attitude.

I'd give the Tesla a second look. In fact it looks pretty darn good for a EV.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

You could probably buy three Prius for the cost of one Tesla too.:rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> You could probably buy three Prius for the cost of one Tesla too.:rofl:


Interesting recent article just about that. Appears many Tesla buyers are ex-Prius owners.

Tesla is also working on a $40k vehicle to debut in 2016 that will compete against BMW 3, Audi and Mercedes in similar class. 200 mile range.

I'll be keeping an eye out. 98% of my driving is daily commute, 72miles round trip so a EV would make sense in that respect.

I may have to pay my local Tesla dealer a visit.

http://www.wired.com/2014/03/tesla-model-s-toyota-prius/


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, I just priced a Tesla S 85+ with many options at it came in at $113k.:yikes:

I could get two (2) really nice BMWs for that amount.

I think I'll have to wait for their 3rd generation in the $40k range. That would come out to near $60k nicely outfitted.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

The model s 85+ is also like an M5. It will do 0-60 in under 4.4 and is specifically built for performance rather then economy. And as many youtube videos have shown, it will beat gas performance cars on the quarter mile thanks to the physics of an electric motor.

A regular model s with 85 kwh battery slots nicely between a 5 and a 7 price wise and is huge inside and a blast to drive. If I hadn't had to buy me and the wife new cars at the same time I would have gotten a model s.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm just saying it would be considered in the search for a replacement for the 335D if/when that day comes.

Sounds like it meets all of the performance requirements. Just need to do a test drive and work out the recharging logistics, swallow the price, and then decide.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

IMO unless you drive 300 miles a day regularly there is no need to figure out the recharge logistics because you just park it in the garage and plug it in at night.

As I said, I would have bought one if not for the fact both my car and my wife's car needed replacing at the same time. Even the normal 85 kwh non - performance model s has 400+ hp and 440+ torques and will do 0-60 in under 5. And when test driving it you finally understand what that say when they say an electric motor has all of its torque right off the bat. Plus it is huge inside. The fact it does not have a central hump for all the drive train means that the middle rear passenger is a full seat and you can fit 5 big adults in the back comfortablely. When I did the test drive I had 5 people I the car. Me at 6'4, my son at 6'4, my daughter at 5'11 my wife at 5'9 and a tall lanky sales rep/product specialist or whatever they call them at over 6 feet and we all fit with room to spare and I can only imagine what the car would feel like driving not having it loaded up with people.

Sorry if i sound like a crazy tesla salesman but I am probably going to buy one when the warranty on the wife's car is up.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Around here the Tesla is THE car now. If you are a committed greenie you have already replaced your Prius with a Tesla (especially now that your stock options for the start up have matured ). When Brother Musk gets his ducks in a row and produces that $40K car he is promising then stand by -- he will either be bought up quickly by one of the "biggies" or he will be using the full capacity of that old GM/NUMMI plant in Fremont. I wonder what the Tesla Motors stock price is now...........


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Hangman4358 said:


> IMO unless you drive 300 miles a day regularly there is no need to figure out the recharge logistics because you just park it in the garage and plug it in at night.
> 
> As I said, I would have bought one if not for the fact both my car and my wife's car needed replacing at the same time. Even the normal 85 kwh non - performance model s has 400+ hp and 440+ torques and will do 0-60 in under 5. And when test driving it you finally understand what that say when they say an electric motor has all of its torque right off the bat. Plus it is huge inside. The fact it does not have a central hump for all the drive train means that the middle rear passenger is a full seat and you can fit 5 big adults in the back comfortablely. When I did the test drive I had 5 people I the car. Me at 6'4, my son at 6'4, my daughter at 5'11 my wife at 5'9 and a tall lanky sales rep/product specialist or whatever they call them at over 6 feet and we all fit with room to spare and I can only imagine what the car would feel like driving not having it loaded up with people.
> 
> Sorry if i sound like a crazy tesla salesman but I am probably going to buy one when the warranty on the wife's car is up.


I would consider a used one but alas I can't charge it at night (1 car garage) .


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Well, there is an extension cord......


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Necro-thread*



UncleJ said:


> +1^! Give the little atomic cockroach its due -- it was wildly popular and is an absolute must have for the committed "greenie" to have parked in a prominent place at their office -- [ ... ]


Please, *Pious*, they're Pious not Prius.


----------

